# Nissan Bluebird SSS-V



## pantera.pwnz (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all, 
Just wondering, I have a Nissan Bluebird SSS-V 1800cc 1992, and I really every see SSS-V models around. Also I notice that the interior is different to the other SSS's. Is the Bluebird SSS-V a rare model, lighter in weight maybe. 
I'll look forward to your feed back :hal:


----------



## pantera.pwnz (Sep 15, 2005)

well, any ideas?

:fluffy:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't have a clue where you're from mate, but here in the states we don't have the bluebird, or the SSS. I think your car must come with the SR18DE.


----------



## pantera.pwnz (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, i'm from new zealand where most of our cars are japanese, And my engine is a SR18DE nice guess :thumbup:


----------

